# Lake logan vs. Rose lake



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

My dad and me plan to go to one of these lakes this comeing spring. 
what fish are in logan and in rose?
I know lake logan is ez to get to but what about rose?


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

12.86 or somrthing like that.
fishcrazy
Nice hearing from you on muskie chat.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Antrim has the new record saugeye now...Logan has cats, gills, crappie, bass, and tons of Carp..If you go in the spring fish the shallow end.


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Rose lake requires a 1/2 mile hike through a beautiful pine woods. They stock trout in the spring and fall. If you camp you can get to the lake from the campgrounds too. There is plenty of shoreline access once you get there. If I were you I would fish both. Why not?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Rose, though hard to fish because of it's clarity, has MONSTER bass and the trout survive year round. Nice lake.............. CATKING


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I've fished Rose Lake a few times for trout and it looked like it could be a good bass lake. Lots of trees laying down in the water along shore.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I prefered Rose over Logan - unless I was carpin


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

being that I've caught my largest bass (8.5 lbs) from Rose, I'd sat Rose, but it depends if you were planning on fishing from the shore or in a boat. Boat, I'd say Logan, 'casue you'd have to carry a lightweight Johnboat down the hill of Old Mans caves , the walk back up would suck!


----------



## AZ to OH (Dec 2, 2004)

hey guys, i hate to be a pest, but what is the closest town to rose? also, does rose get alot of fishing pressure? thanks for your help!


Phillip Krotine


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Not being a pest at all. That is why we are all here  Anyway, the nearest town I believe would be South Bloomingville , at the intersection of Rt #56 & 664 . But Logan is also nearby........... Not alot of pressure on this lake...... CATKING


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Rose could be an option for those who have a belly boat. I would rather carry an inflated float tube down the hill then a john boat. You could walk to an area, get in the tube and fish the shore along that area. THen get out walk farther down, and fish again. 
Seeing that I have a float tube, might have to try it out come spring. Might be a good way to catch some bass that are coming up shallow in spring. 
H2OMellon, I have a general bass fishing question (or two) for Rose Lake. My first approach this spring would be to fish the trees and dam riprap laying in the water along the shore. Is this a good approach? Or is it better to fish off shore on points in the deeper water? I mainly fish ponds and when I fish a lake, I concentrate on any available cover. Thanks for any info!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, I usually fish(ed) havent went a few years the coves. Those hawgs would lay under the fallen tress, cant tell you how many lines, I've broke. That is the hardest artifical alke, I;ve ever fished. It seems as if large, live bait is the way to go. Real big creek chubs have been my best bait, alos had good results w/ crawdads. If you can keep the blue gills off, a couple nightcrawlers on a line w/out weight thrown around the fallen trees and cattails also works wonder. We made the newspapers in 1988. My grandfather caught a 9.5 lb largemouth the day I caught my 8.5, then a couple weeks later my cousin caught a 8 lb largemouth. All 3 were mounted, and of corse were Fish Ohio Fishif I had it to do over, I would ahve had a replica mount. But I was also only 14 or so. There was a 33 lb Stripper caught there sometime around 1992 or so. A picture is/was up at the store/carry out called Grandma Faye, near Rose Lake.


----------



## AZ to OH (Dec 2, 2004)

catking, thanks for the info.


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

im looking at my map of hocking and from what I see and what you all tell me , there is 2 ways to get to rose.
park off sr374 and walk in the woods to get to the lake. or go in the campgrounds before oldmans cave and I will be right by the lake with the truck? 
I ask this bc my dad cant walk as good as he has.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

You still have to walk down to the lake (Rose). There isn't parking close to the water.At Lake Logan, you can park right by the water. Rose is a nice quiet lake. Logan is a 10 HP max lake,with good fish there. It does get harder to fish in the summer when the weeds grow up. Good luck which ever one you go to.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Lets see now, I'd probably try large black rubber worms off the points in the warmer months  Spring time maybe 4" purple power worms worked very slow in the shallows, even might try tying a Zoom lizard on in the spring.......................  ....THE CATKING !!!


----------



## AZ to OH (Dec 2, 2004)

aww cmon catking, you know the big bass at rose want a nice senko 

also, what are the camping regulations for that area? sounds like a nice weeekend trip with myself and a 2 family members.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Old mans cave has a great camping area. Very nice camp grounds, nice pool and hiking trails all over. Well worth the weekend.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

The hill going from the capgrounds to the lake can be a killer but is alot shorter walk then the 1/2 mile wooded walk.

Belly boats seem like a good idea for spring up towards the shallow end 

Havn't been back there since we went and froze trying for trout.



and as far as towns, your best bet is Logan, South Bloomingville has half a gas station and a bar


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Rose lake is a great lake for BIG crank baits! I've slayed the fish there in spring on big rapalas in trout colors or most other patterns once I've lost all my trout patterns  . Big soft jerk baits would likely get 'er done too. 

Like OUfisherman mentioned a float tube would be good there. I've never used one there but I do bring my waders and that is good enough to get away from the bank to get the proper casting angle for whatever cover I'm fishing.

If you want a good chance to catch a big bass in Ohio hit that lake real early in spring right after ice out. The fish won't be active for long but the big ones are stupid and shallow for a day or two when the water first clears. 

Most of the time I've fished there I've not caught good numbers but the fish I did get were big. 



> South Bloomingville has half a gas station and a bar


When did they get a gas station  

Steve


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Catking, AMEN on the Zoom Lizards. I was introduced to them a few years back and now that's all I use in ponds and lakes for bass. I've only used a plastic worm a few times in the last five or six years. I've heard good things about Senkos, looks like I'll have two options in spring. 
A six inch Zoom lizard in watermellon seed Texas rigged with one or two BB split shot should get me a few bass there. Looks like I'll have one spring pattern to try! Then if that doesn't work, I'll break out some Rapala's. THanks for all the info guys!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea, something about the big bass hating the egg stealing salamanders  AZ to OH- senkos will also be a very good bait. This area is GREAT for family camping and hiking. Lots to see and do. I really like it out there....THE CATKING !!!


----------



## AZ to OH (Dec 2, 2004)

senkos have been my biggest producer when not fly fishing. i can catch anything one em. and by anything i mean bass, carp, AND catfish....oh did i mention crappie. last year was really the first year i tried em, and they really produced for me. the good thing about them is that there is no need for a weight, because they weight so much.


----------

